# Tuner R35 GT-R's



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Thought would make one post of the early stages of some Japanese tuners with new GT-R's.

Mines



















Top Secret










Notice the camera attached to the GT-R, Option dvd filming a wagan top speed run maybe  . Top Secret have an aero kit in development.

MCR




























Autoselect, Tomei and Power Enterprise also have cars arriving.


----------



## MickyB (Jul 14, 2006)

It's only when you see it next to the R34, that you go . . ahhh actually that is quite aggressive looking!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I wonder which tuner will be the first brave enough to tune it or even open up the engine??

After talking to Mines last week they told me the would , but didn't say when.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for the pics man


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

I heard that Blitz had cars already...as in prior to release. The HKS guys in the US, said the Japan guys were getting their car/s ?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I am sure they had their cars before the Official release (connections).


----------



## bunk (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Midori have one too.

As for wangan high speed run....would be a bit boring at 190 Km/h off the limiter:chuckle:


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh man its really getting exciting, I can't wait to see all the progress


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Anyone know what Nismo are up to with it?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Durzel said:


> Anyone know what Nismo are up to with it?


I asked about the R35 with the cage in it , to see if it were a Super Taikyu car. The answer I got was its not just specifically a Super Taikyu car. Also for "other production based" series.

I poked Nismo and Nissan Motorsports here in the US about the car for ALMS , and no one gave me a straight answer.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Nah HKS Japan have had a GT-R for a while. According to Katsu USA side had (for a period) an early proto model since 2006. Look how quick HKS EVO X tuning parts appeared at Sema.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Nah HKS Japan have had a GT-R for a while. According to Katsu USA side had (for a period) an early proto model since 2006. Look how quick HKS EVO X tuning parts appeared at Sema.


I know Katsu. Hes been in the US a few years now. I met him when I was working at Motorex. 

Sometimes it depends on who you talk to, who gives you the story. Who knows what, and what they are allowed to say. There might be things that we know, but dont say to protect our source. Things related to the R35 were very tight. Even within Nissan itself. Only a small group worked on the car, and knew the details of it.


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

so which UK tuners will be buying their own R35, instead of using their customer's cars?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

tyndago said:


> I know Katsu. Hes been in the US a few years now. I met him when I was working at Motorex.
> 
> Sometimes it depends on who you talk to, who gives you the story. Who knows what, and what they are allowed to say. There might be things that we know, but dont say to protect our source. Things related to the R35 were very tight. Even within Nissan itself. Only a small group worked on the car, and knew the details of it.



yup true


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

This is interesting Wangon run? 

Thank God I Drove my GT-R today!  - Supraforums.com


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thats awesome, Read in the supraforums thread that they [Option] were making some sort of video for it. Can't wait to see that :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*HKS & HKS KANSAI*


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice, can't wait to see the turbo that HKS will obvious develop for the new R35


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

waiting for the better side of the club to chime in and take a swipe at Smoky Nagata for endangering innocent lives by running somewhere between 190-200mph (assuming they've defeated the speed limiter - otherwise why would they be filming?) on PUBLIC HIGHWAYS. Wait, are they professional race drivers? Umm, haven't seen them in the F1 grid or at Le Mans. Oh, but they're not shameless braggarts like that Kismet w*nker who won't shut up about his car? Right, that's why they're filming their exploits so they can show the world what they pulled off that night.

Geez, why doesn't Mr. Nagata be responsible and rent out a track for his runs?





or maybe some people are just too uptight. Running a GT-R to its potential isn't "bragging" or wagging your willy to prove something, it's called HAVING FUN.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

lol don't let em get to you Toby mate


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

What does the red slash across the front plate of the Mines car (first pic) mean?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Dave_R1001 said:


> What does the red slash across the front plate of the Mines car (first pic) mean?


It means that it is on dealer plates :thumbsup:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

korea has the same thing - white with a red slash. Dealer/importer/temp plates. If I come across a supercar with these plates, I know the guy won't have a go at me, because he doesn't own the thing. It was actually a Korean girl that taught me that - some employees will take out exotics and drive real slow and careful - to try and pick up girls. They want to be seen. But savvy gold diggers that they are, Korean girls quickly learned to look at the plates to see if the car had regular plates (and therefore titled and owned) or on dealer plates.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

How ugly is that Impreza!!


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

DCD said:


> How ugly is that Impreza!!


The Evo looks f*cking sweet though! :smokin:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Evo does look nice but mines gtr is gorgeous, white is the best colour IMO


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

DCD said:


> How ugly is that Impreza!!


I'm still undecided about the looks of the new impreza, waitin gfor some more STI pictures and hope that zero sports will make a nice bodykit for it.


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

As i said, is there any evidence so far that any of the UK 'tuners' will be buying their own R35s, so they can 'develop' parts for them?
Or will they just bolt bits to customers cars?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Very good point....any takers!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Wich UK tuner develops their own parts?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

A few of the UK tuners 'developed' parts the the Skylines, but not really for any sort of volume production, not the way the Japanese tuners have done anyway. Mainly bits were developed if there was nothing out there for a very specialist application they were working on, ie Sumo and their drag car.

But at the end of the day, there are so many parts available form Japan, what is/was the point.

As for the R35, I think it will take along time if at all.


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

anybody have pictures for jun's R35?


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

I imagine Mine's and Top Secret will be the first out the box with upgrades. 

They've probably already reverse engineered the drivetrain.


----------



## hytech (Feb 26, 2003)

*.*

In an interview with the Mines boss, he said that they will have ECU upgrades ready for the R35 GTR by the time it goes on sale in the USA. That's why all the big tuners have the cars now, so they can develop parts. I imagine that it helps nissan to sell the cars when tuners have flashy, big HP, track spec, drag spec examples etc. Makes people want to buy them. I know I want one


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Sweet baby Jesus, I can't wait. I feel like a kid in a toy store!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*Autoselect*


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Benji Linney GTC said:


>


This pic really makes you realise how big the R35 actually is IMO. From the pics of it on its own, the size is just not apparent. Parked next to the R34 though its enormous. Its like a R34 parked next to an R32!


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

I agree, I had assumed that the R35 was a similar size to the R34, but it dwarfs it!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

IMO also makes the R34 look a bit dated. I really want one now.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Lith said:


> IMO also makes the R34 look a bit dated. I really want one now.


Yup, almost looks like an R32 in that picture!


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

NVER REAlised how big it is... even the wheels on the R34 look tiny


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Benji Linney GTC said:


>


Ben , anymore pics of the white 34 in the background :wavey:


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Damn the Japs, so lucky to get that incredible machine for £33000!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

totally agree with the above posts, about the last seven!


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Cardiff R33 said:


> totally agree with the above posts, about the last seven!


I'll second that.

The only thing that I dont quite like about the R35 is the way the elongated headlights spoil the profile of the car from the side angle, looking at the first of those 3 pics I can't help but think the lines would flow better if the headlight finished where the wheel arch started.


----------



## ybioul (Nov 23, 2007)

wheels/tires are so big you can palce 22inch teires and still be in the original diameter......... that should help realizing.....


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i see auto select are selling their R35


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Drifting Videos | Car Racing Videos - GT Channel - Mine's 2009 Nissan GT-R (R35) Performance Parts Photos & Info!!



> GTChannel Exclusive A mere 3 weeks since the all new 2009 GT-R was delivered to dealerships in Japan, the top premier Nissan tuner, MINE'S has already come out with a line up of performance aftermarket parts for the GT-R. Some how the math doesn't add up how in the hell they pulled it off so fast but lets just imagine that Mine's prez Niikura-san made his employees work day and night without sleep to get these products developed quicker than anyone else in the world. This also means that by the time the GT-R hits the streets States side, Mine's will already have parts available for anyone who wants to go faster than the other guy in line.
> This is a GTChannel exclusive as these photos are not even on the official Mine's website, mines-wave.com.











Mine's Silence -VX Pro Titan II exhaust with the Super CatalyzerII.









Mine's Super CatalyzerII









Mine's Front Brake Rotor Kit Φ400mm　24 slits









Mine's Rear brake rotor kit 　Φ400mm　16 slits　

In this photo you can get a sneak peak of their suspension system which is currently in development. Mine's Niikura-san has also stated they will release the VX-ROM (tuned ECU) and the VX-Air filter. 
Prices of these kits are still not disclosed. Hopefully we will get them too you soon.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

That's just crazy! 

Seems like the suspension setup is done in co-operation with SACHS. The same people who did the Z-Tune setup. 

Those brakes are just awesome....400mm!!! 

And that exhaust is a work of art!


----------



## WestSide (Dec 4, 2007)

Got to love Mines...:bowdown1:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I don't understand why they've gone for that convoluted path at the back. 



Chuck_H said:


> Mine's Silence -VX Pro Titan II exhaust with the Super CatalyzerII.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

That's why it's called a *Silence* - VX Pro and not Kakimoto drag exhaust I guess :chuckle:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Hugo said:


> That's why it's called a *Silence* - VX Pro and not Kakimoto drag exhaust I guess :chuckle:


Ah. Couldn't they have silenced it without turning the flow through 180 degrees though?


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah well I don't get it myself either. Going straight to the tips, only using the middle damper should sound awesome and improve flow big time :smokin:


----------



## the King (Sep 23, 2007)

Mine's has always tried to keep the cars as close to the OEM look as possible. Not surprising that they would try to keep the pipe looking close stock.


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

Power House Amuse featured an exhaust upgrade in the latest Option mag. Power figures are showing the cat back Ti system at 22 PS over stock minimal change in torque.

And Mine's released MSRP Pricing on the resevoir assisted coil overs - massive 1,000,000 JPY.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

anyone managed to find a video clip of the exhaust while running?


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

Garage Saurus received an R35 a few weeks back too. I can't wait to see what they do with it.


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

Beer Baron said:


> Garage Saurus received an R35 a few weeks back too. I can't wait to see what they do with it.



Aggreed!! I got to experience some of Haiyashi San car's first hand and can't wait to see what he does with the new GTR

Ichi-ban! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

*Why aren't Nismo offering big brakes and the like?*

Seeing all these mods on the new GT-R makes me want one all the more...

Nissan really are quite wrong to try to stop people tuning the GT-R. 

Its a major part of the whole ownership prospect, the culture, the enjoyment of owning a GT-R. Its a wonderfully enjoyable part of the experience.

IMHO they should already be prepping Nismo to offering big brake kits, improved suspension, improved power upgrades - all with Nissan factory warranty still intact! 

Well done to the tuners :bowdown1:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

If this does happen, I wonder if this Nismo warranty will still work in the UK?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Chuck_H said:


> Mine's Silence -VX Pro Titan II exhaust with the Super CatalyzerII.


I think this is an article about the power gains. 





















If it's a repost, follow the correct procedure outlined below:

1. Shoot yourself in the arse.
2. Stick your head up your arse.
3. Hop into a trash can and put lid on.
4. Wait indefinitely.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

That's the Amuse one.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Trevor said:


> Seeing all these mods on the new GT-R makes me want one all the more...
> 
> Nissan really are quite wrong to try to stop people tuning the GT-R.
> 
> ...


Nissan/Nismo just wont do that IMO. 

They release the first version and make a real big deal about how "hard" it is to tune and how doing so voids any warranty. 

Why? 

Because of the pending Spec-V and the oppertunities to make more money along this route.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

The article says that just by changing the 'muffler' you can get over 500 ps.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

DCD said:


> That's the Amuse one.


My bad. Any Japanese that wasn't on Kill Bill I don't understand.



Thrust said:


> The article says that just by changing the 'muffler' you can get over 500 ps.


Looks like a cat-back to me. I think the definition of 'muffler' varies a bit in different circles. But like you, for me, a muffler is just the bit at the end (silencer, back-box, call it what you will).


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Looks like it runs richer with the Amuse system, so there's definitely further bhp in remapping.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*SLR R35GTR*





































A number of parts coming from Sunline Racing. Currently testing suspension.
A SLR titanium muffler is completed by the end of this month.


----------



## Sock (Dec 16, 2007)

I love those wheels


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## ybioul (Nov 23, 2007)

are these 20" wheels or larger ?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Trevor said:


> IMHO they should already be prepping Nismo to offering big brake kits, improved suspension, improved power upgrades - all with Nissan factory warranty still intact!


I think that Nismo may well not get involved in upgraded parts...I mean, theres not exactly an abundance of Z33 Nismo parts are there??
They may well leave all the development for an actual Nismo R35 version rather than faff about with parts. Nissan know full well that the Japanese tuners are developing a whole host of aftermarket stuff for the car. That, combined with their 'R35 is untuneble' mantra, makes me think they will leave well alone and concentrate on the Nismo version.

IF they DO bring out parts it would be corporate suicide not to have them fully warranted. I can go and buy tuning parts from Schnitzer or Alpina for the M3 and BMW UK will honour any warranty claims, cant see why Nissan cant do that with Nismo bits especially since its a division of their own company.
Would also be nice to see Nissan take this approach and perhaps 'adopt' a tuner like BMW have (with ACS/Alpina) and warrant all their parts (or a selection of parts) on the R35. Nissan know full well how folks enjoy tuning their R32/3/4's and how much this industry is worth. Seems daft not to exploit it IMHO.

TT


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

When I was at the Nismo festival last month we directly asked Nismo's CEO if they were going to be producing parts for the R35 and other models.

His/their answer was *NO*!  

According to him, Nismo will only be working on race vehicles from now on.

Any tuning parts if any will be sold under the Nissan banner.



As for the question of how tuners like Mines have been able to develop parts so fast, and the suggestion they have been receiving CAD data from Nissan before the launch; there is no way!

Nissan would only be sharing their data with the suppliers of the OEM part, but never to tiny tuners like Mines etc, It is not in Nissan's interest. 

Besides the amount of data that would need to be sent for a exhaust run, it just would not happen, most tuners CAD ability that I have seen is pretty limted.


----------



## sewid (Sep 2, 2005)

TopSecret has fitted some Rays GT-C's and new lip as well as some seats by the look of it. Stickers of course as well. Took a couple of photos out there today.

Pics @ TopSecret's AutoSalon R35 GT-R Spied


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

The wheels on the SLR GTR look nice


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> A number of parts coming from Sunline Racing. Currently testing suspension.
> A SLR titanium muffler is completed by the end of this month.




update of the Sunline R35 GT-R. Now runs CWEST AERO


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Crikey those spoilers are UGLY! :runaway:


----------

